# Bugs in the feed



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Anyone know what this is and why it's in my goat's grain?? There's a lot of them in there, doesn't seem to bother the goats though, they just gobble it up. :shrug:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You shouldn't have bugs in your grain. I would be taking that bag back to the store.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I believe it's called a seedcorn beetle. Fairly common in corn. We have them all the time when we have corn in the bins. Don't think they'll hurt your goats, but if you bought this as a bagged feed....take it back.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

We bought it from Coyote Creek mill in Elgin, Tx.
I really don't think it was there when we bought it, they just got in there somehow.
We got around 20 bags at a time, so we've had it stored for a while. Maybe we weren't storing it properly, I don't know.
If it's not hurting the goats, I don't mind so much. I don't think we can take it back.

We might not even get that kind again in the future, we're still considering our options for feeding.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Goats shouldn't really eat bugs- their rumens aren't set up to process bugs! But a few won't 
hurt them. If the grain is really crawling with bugs, you might want to feed them something else.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

I haven't looked too closely, but I think there's a lot in there. I don't want to feed that to them. Problem is, we still have 3 or 4 50 lb bags of it, it's expensive and I don't want to waste it.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

We feed corn to our goats that has the bugs in it. It's not ideal, but I wouldn't personally waste the feed if it were me.


----------



## georgiagirl98 (Jun 30, 2013)

The picture isn't loading for me but im guessing its just those little corn beetles. We get them a lot even if we put the clean corn in a sealed rubber feed barrel we end up getting them sometimes. A few bugs won't hurt but they do hollow out the corn and i hate the little things. Lol Usually when we store a lot at one time or store it for a few weeks they find a way to get in it. If they are bad but you don't want to waste it (i wouldn't want to waste it either) just pour it back and to between buckets and shake and sift it a little and it will help get some out. I usually just feed it to the deer when it gets bad but the goats have gotten it before and it never bothered them.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Texaslass said:


> Anyone know what this is and why it's in my goat's grain??


They are some kind of larvae whose eggs were picked up when the corn was harvested and have had time to hatch.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Thanks everyone!!  I'll just keep using it, couldn't bear to waste all that. 
I might try sifting, good idea, goergiagirl.


----------

